# Using Iberital MC2



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Got my Iberital grinder today and very pleased with the look of the machine. Also downloaded Glenn's guide having discovered the lack of manual. This talks of winding the fineness knob back anticlockwise as far as it will go as a start point. I keep turning, the hopper turns round as well but it doesn't sem to come to an "end". Wonder if either it does take a lot of turning or maybe I'm off the end of a thread. Can anyone guide me. Despite this I ground some coffee and the texture seems good and made a good coffee except perhaps the colour went light a bit soon so perhaps I need to try a few more adjustments.

Barry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Barry

20-30 rotations should be suffcient for starters.

My grinder had a hard stop when fully open - some may not have this

Start to adjust the grind from there.

I have found when setting these up for people that they often come from the factory with the burrs close together, hence the advice.


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll play some more

Barry


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Once you find the right ball park, adjust the hopper so that the number 5 faces the chute. You will find that most beans will then fall either side of this mark. And most beans will require minor tweaks as they gradually age.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

I know it's an old thread but my question seems to fit well in here. So, here it goes.

I've bought mine (MC2) a couple of weeks ago from HappyDonkey and after trying with quite good results one of their offered coffees I'm having some clogging issues with the second. The first coffee was this Brazilian Fair trade (http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/brazilian-fair-trade-coffee-beans-2-bags.html) and the second this Mocha Sumatra Blend (http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/sumatramocha/). What seems to be happening is that if I just fill the hopper with more than enough spoons of beans for an espresso it seems that the burrs have some trouble catching them and even for moments the burrs seem to "dry-run". The result of this is that I get uneven quantities using the same timing.

Furthermore, I've tried vacuum cleaning the chute yesterday night, and even though it helped a bit, it didn't seem to solve the issue.

Anyone here is aware of this?


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Forgot to add (if this helps in any way) that the Sumatra Mocha beans require a much tighter setting (perhaps around 5 or 6 turns or more) than the Brazilian blend.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You need to have enough beans in the hopper to weigh down those that are getting flung about in the burrs or they will just get spat out and thus you will under dose. I tend to use about 1/4 of a 250g bag at minimum in the hopper at all times to prevent this, maybe even more.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, that occurred to me but I haven't tried putting more than, say 60/70g. So, how do you deal with "freshness" issues? Do you just tend to leave them in the hopper? I drink an average of 1/2 coffees a day which makes 250g last for 1 week...


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a perspex disc approx 2'' diameter that I put on top of the beans to stop them getting flung about, I only grind a dose (18g of beans) each time so no freshness issue. It works for me.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Aha! That sounds like something I should try!

I'll do that tonight and tomorrow morning and will post my results in here.

Cheers!


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

I only fill and grind 18g to 20g at a time on mine. What I do is just put my tamper on top of the beans in the hopper to weigh them down, works fine.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

RvB said:


> I only fill and grind 18g to 20g at a time on mine. What I do is just put my tamper on top of the beans in the hopper to weigh them down, works fine.


Yesterday night I've tried placing a small, low jar (the best I could find at the moment which was cylindrical and with some weight) and this morning I've tried the tamper, after reading your message. The tamper doesn't seem to work so well for me since mine is only 51mm. This makes the tamper "sink" and push the beans to the side rather than down on the second button push.

Anyway, the issue I was having seems to be related with the lack of bean pressure on the top so it'll be just a matter of finding the right object to put on top of the beans - to avoid adding too many beans to the grinder.

Cheers.


----------

